# Music with the name of a city or a country.



## Dalia (Apr 28, 2017)

Please forgive me, i mean City or country
Renee Martel- je vais a londres


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 28, 2017)

You could use city or country.
Je reviendrai à Montréal


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 28, 2017)

Hippie-dippie ...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 28, 2017)

If songs with a city in its name are allowed, I believe there is a city in New Jersey that makes this song qualify.   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 28, 2017)

Forgive me ...


----------



## OldLady (Apr 28, 2017)

Streets of Philadelphia   Bruce Springsteen


----------



## OldLady (Apr 28, 2017)

The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia   Reba McIntyre


----------



## Dalia (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)

a couple by the 2nd version of the Animals


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## OldLady (Apr 28, 2017)

Okay, now I'm going nuts trying to remember--it was a song from the 60's, I thought it was Buffalo Springfield but maybe not, the title was a street address.  Like 501 ____ ____ _.   I'm not finding it, though--can't remember how it goes, even, I just remember I really liked it.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Okay, now I'm going nuts trying to remember--it was a song from the 60's, I thought it was Buffalo Springfield but maybe not, the title was a street address.  Like 501 ____ ____ _.   I'm not finding it, though--can't remember how it goes, even, I just remember I really liked it.


need more info OL.....for me anyway...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 28, 2017)

*Papua New Guinea - The Future Sound Of London*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 28, 2017)

*Alone In Kyoto - Air*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 28, 2017)

*China - Tori Amos*


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Okay, now I'm going nuts trying to remember--it was a song from the 60's, I thought it was Buffalo Springfield but maybe not, the title was a street address.  Like 501 ____ ____ _.   I'm not finding it, though--can't remember how it goes, even, I just remember I really liked it.



Music Charades Challenge accepted but I'm high so what kind of beat?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 29, 2017)

Hotel California


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 29, 2017)

drifter said:


>



I named my daughter after that song.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 29, 2017)

*Sausalito Summernight - Diesel*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 29, 2017)

*Do You Know The Way To San Jose - Dionne Warwick*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 29, 2017)

*San Francisco - Scott McKenzie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 29, 2017)

*Big Sur - The Thrills*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 29, 2017)

*Lodi - Creedence Clearwater Revival*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 29, 2017)

*San Francisco Days - Chris Isaak*


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 29, 2017)

Worked there once.  It's a real place.

Pawtucket is just across the state line from:


----------



## konradv (Apr 29, 2017)

Gram Parsons- Streets of Baltimore


----------



## featherlite (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Apr 29, 2017)

The Beach Boys- Kokomo


----------



## Borillar (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Malibu - Hole*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Santa Monica - Everclear*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Born In East L.A. - Cheech Marin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Los Angeles - Frank Black*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Los Angeles Is Burning - Bad Religion*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Drinking In L.A. - Bran Van 3000*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*L.A. Song - Beth Hart*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*L.A. - Amy Macdonald*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*L.A. Woman - Billy Idol*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*WannaBe In L.A. - Eagles of Death Metal*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*To Live And Die In L.A. - Wang Chung*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Walking In L.A. - Missing Persons*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Hollywood's Not America - Ferras*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*California - Wax*


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Hollywood - Collective Soul*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Hollywood - Michael Buble*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Seattle - Public Image Ltd.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Olympia - Hole*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2017)

Glen Campbell..Galveston.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Portland Oregon - Loretta Lynn & Jack White*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2017)

All my ex's .....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2017)

Yellow Rose Of Texas...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2017)

Waltz across Texas....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2017)

Deep in the Heart of Texas..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2017)

Fort Worth..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2017)

Blue Yodel ....Texas and Tennessee...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2017)

What I like about Texas....


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 30, 2017)

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2017)

Texas on my mind..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2017)

Chris Rea...Texas.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 30, 2017)

Not sure who has more songs about their state.
Texas or California.
   You could post for hours on either.


----------



## Tehon (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 30, 2017)

Little Feat ...Baltimore, Md...


----------



## Tehon (Apr 30, 2017)

Unapologetically


----------



## Tehon (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Leaving Las Vegas - Sheryl Crow*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Heaven Or Las Vegas - Cocteau Twins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*All The Way To Reno (You're Gonna Be A Star) - R.E.M.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Arizona Sky - China Crisis*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Lucky Denver Mint - Jimmy Eat World*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Private Idaho - The B-52s*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Girl From Ipanema Goes To Greenland - The B-52s*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Girl From Ipanema - Astrud Gilberto and Stan Getz*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Don't Cry For Me Argentina - Julie Covington*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Rio - Duran Duran*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Ecuador - Sash! featuring Adrian Rodriguez*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Jonestown - Concrete Blonde*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Panama - Van Halen*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Mexico - Rumblefish*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*The Seashores Of Old Mexico - George Strait*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Stays In Mexico - Toby Keith*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Tijuana Taxi - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass*


----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2017)

My God  Allan Stallion when you are on a roll you are unstoppable

bloody hell


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

*Mexico Came Here - The Bellamy Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 30, 2017)

skye said:


> My God  Allan Stallion when you are on a roll you are unstoppable
> 
> bloody hell


 I just go where the road takes me


----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2017)

Alan Stallion said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > My God  Allan Stallion when you are on a roll you are unstoppable
> ...




....and don't we know it!


----------



## Dalia (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 1, 2017)

*Hawaii Five-O - The Ventures*


----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 1, 2017)

*The Streets Of San Francisco Theme Song*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 1, 2017)

*Theme from "WKRP in Cincinnati"*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 1, 2017)

*Miami Vice Theme - Jan Hammer*


----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (May 2, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (May 2, 2017)

Scotland The Brave:


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 3, 2017)

*Miami - Will Smith*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 3, 2017)

*Key Largo - Bertie Higgins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 3, 2017)

*Havana - Kenny G*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 3, 2017)

*Sister Havana - Urge Overkill*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 3, 2017)

*Kingston Town - UB40*


----------



## konradv (May 3, 2017)

Bob Seger- Katmandu


----------



## konradv (May 3, 2017)

Paul McCartney- Back in the USSR(Live in Kiev 2008)


----------



## konradv (May 3, 2017)

Neil Young- The Emperor of Wyoming


----------



## Dalia (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 5, 2017)

*London Rain - Heather Nova*


----------



## ChrisL (May 5, 2017)




----------



## konradv (May 5, 2017)

Madonna- Don't Cry For Me Argentina


----------



## Michelle420 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## konradv (May 5, 2017)

The Monkees- Last Train to Clarksville


----------



## konradv (May 5, 2017)

The New Vaudeville Band- Winchester Cathedral


----------



## HaShev (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2017)




----------



## HaShev (May 8, 2017)




----------



## HaShev (May 8, 2017)

Telex- "Twist a St. Tropez"


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 8, 2017)

*Miss Sarajevo - Passengers (Bono & Luciano Pavarotti)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 8, 2017)

*Budapest - George Ezra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 8, 2017)

*Vienna Calling - Falco*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 8, 2017)

*Vienna - Ultravox*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 8, 2017)

*First We Take Manhattan (Then We Take Berlin) - R.E.M.*
[Leonard Cohen cover]


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 8, 2017)

*Dancing In Berlin - Berlin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 8, 2017)

*From Paris To Berlin - Infernal*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 8, 2017)

*Paris (Ooh La La) - Grace Potter and the Nocturnals*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 8, 2017)

*To Paris With Love - Donna Summer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 8, 2017)

*Postcard From Paris - The Band Perry*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 8, 2017)

*Paris Nights / New York Mornings - Corinne Bailey Rae*


----------



## Borillar (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*Copenhagen - Lucinda Williams*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*Going Down To Liverpool - The Bangles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*Good Morning Britain - Aztec Camera & Mick Jones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*London Calling - The Clash*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*London's Brilliant - Wendy James*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*Walking In London - Concrete Blonde*


----------



## HaShev (May 9, 2017)

Hey, did anyone post this one yet?
They Might Be Giants-Istanbul (Not Constantinople)


----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*Amsterdam - Guster*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*When In Rome - Nickel Creek*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*Israel - Siouxsie and the Banshees*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*Jerusalem - Sinead O'Connor*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*The Lebanon - The Human League*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*Troy - Sinead O'Connor*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*Dominion / Mother Russia - The Sisters of Mercy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*Fire On Babylon - Sinead O'Connor*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*Voices Of Babylon - The Outfield*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*Little Babylon - Polina*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*Babylon - Angus and Julia Stone*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 9, 2017)

*Babylon - David Gray*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 10, 2017)

*Calcutta - Lawrence Welk*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 10, 2017)

*Kashmir - Led Zeppelin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 11, 2017)

*Road To Morocco - Bing Crosby & Bob Hope*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 11, 2017)

*Peace In Zaire - DJ Spooky*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 11, 2017)

*Sun City - Artists United Against Apartheid*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 11, 2017)

*Burundi Blues - Beats International*


----------



## Michelle420 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 11, 2017)




----------



## konradv (May 11, 2017)

The Band- Look Out Cleveland


----------



## konradv (May 11, 2017)

The Drew Carey Show- Cleveland Rocks


----------



## konradv (May 11, 2017)

Frank Zappa- Let's Move to Cleveland


----------



## Michelle420 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 11, 2017)

*Montego Bay - Bobby Bloom*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 11, 2017)

Or if you prefer, the *Amazulu* version of *Montego Bay*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 11, 2017)

*Funky Nassau - The Beginning of the End*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 11, 2017)

*Funkin' For Jamaica - Tom Browne*


----------



## Michelle420 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 12, 2017)




----------



## froggy (May 12, 2017)




----------



## konradv (May 12, 2017)

Counting Crows- Raining in Baltimore


----------



## Dalia (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 17, 2017)

*Bowling Green - The Everly Brothers*


----------



## konradv (May 17, 2017)

R.E.M.- Don't Go Back To Rockville


----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2017)




----------



## konradv (May 31, 2017)

Ben E. King- Spanish Harlem


----------



## Geaux4it (May 31, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jun 1, 2017)

10,000 Maniacs- City of Angels


----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jun 10, 2017)

Simon & Garfunkel- America


----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jun 11, 2017)

The Eagles- Lyon Eyes


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2017)

*Brazil - deadmau5*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2017)

*Mississippi Queen - Mountain*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2017)

*Mississippi - John Phillips*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2017)

*Greenwood, Mississippi - Little Richard*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2017)

*The Witch Queen of New Orleans - Redbone*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2017)

*The City of New Orleans - Arlo Guthrie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2017)

*Bangla Desh - George Harrison*


----------



## Dalia (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2017)

*Song Of India - Tommy Dorsey*


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 16, 2017)

Zeromancer - Montreal

One of the saddest songs in case of this band!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2017)

*Jackson - Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood*


----------



## Dalia (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Sep 11, 2017)

How about a state?


Bruce Springsteen- Jersey Girl


----------



## westwall (Sep 11, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Please forgive me, i mean City or country
> Renee Martel- je vais a londres


----------



## westwall (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## xband (Sep 13, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Please forgive me, i mean City or country
> Renee Martel- je vais a londres



O Cameroon? Cameroon was a French Colony in West Africa which exported slaves to the new world. French people need to get off their high horse and pay for their sin.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 13, 2017)

From the recently departed *Don Williams*

*Tulsa Time*


----------



## Dalia (Sep 13, 2017)




----------

